# oil paints and cellulose lacquers, compatible or problems?



## Joe90 (7 Aug 2007)

Hi

I would love some advice on this problem.. can oil based paints be applied over cellulose lacquers (or vice versa) or is this a big no-no?

I have a job on where I have to attach new doors to an existing wardrobe, the old stuff is painted in Farrow & Ball 'Pointing'. Recently I have started spray painting stuff in the F&B colours using precat or AC cellulose lacquers, great results and very handy. The colours are identical really as well... which surprised me as the mixed paints available from paint shops can't be made to match the F&B range (in my limited experience, i.e one or two colours).

Ok, so I was planning to spray paint the new work using the precat or AC lacquers, but the old work is painted using oil based 'real' paint. I will definitely have to do some touching up when I'm finished, in fact the existing work may need to be re painted in order to match the new. Hence the question, are oil based and cellulose paints compatible?

(Basically even if I painted the new work by hand using F&B paints it may not match the old and so the whole lot would have to be painted again, if I have spray painted the doors using cellulose lacquers would it be possible to overcoat with oil F&B paints?)

Thanks for any and all input.  

Pictures of actual job on this thread... 
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=18169

Cheers
Joe


----------



## mailee (7 Aug 2007)

Oil over Celly is ok but never celly over oil, it will react. :wink:


----------

